# Fox number 4 down!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

:twisted: Put another red to rest today. 3rd times a charm for this unlucky female. My buddy called her in a month ago and missed. I called in and killed one in the same exact spot 2 weeks later. I called this one in on friday of last week and had no shot. She came in in about 3 minutes today and ALMOST got away. I had to scramble up a small dirt mound to get a shot but rolled her at 40 yards. Took one more shot to finish it. Tough little bastards i tell ya. They are rubbing and pulling very bad now. This pelt was in bad shape. I would stop shooting them if i was after the pelts, but i'm not. They are going to a very useful cause. I got access to a huge piece of land today. Hopefully i can scrap up a few more before spring fishing gets here. 8)[attachment=0:5rbjy9cx]number 4.JPG[/attachment:5rbjy9cx]


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I need some of that luck to rub off on me. Got a fox behind my house that I missed twice already. Using an air gun so distance is a huge factor. I'll get it eventually!

Nice work!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

What kind of AG are you using? I watched a show last week where they were hunting Corsican Rams with a .40 cal. air rifle! Crazy! Hope you get the red your after. 8)


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I am using a Gamo SOCOM I borrowed from one of my buddies. I never really got into AGs that much but after shooting this Gamo I am liking them more and more. this thing will shoot over 1500fps.

I saw that darn fox again yesterday but by the time I got the gun it was gone. I think I am just going to bait the **** thing. Is that legal?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> I am using a Gamo SOCOM I borrowed from one of my buddies. I never really got into AGs that much but after shooting this Gamo I am liking them more and more. this thing will shoot over 1500fps.
> 
> I saw that darn fox again yesterday but by the time I got the gun it was gone. I think I am just going to bait the **** thing. Is that legal?


That i don't know. Do you think you could call him in?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes you can bait foxes.


----------

